# Discharge after breeding?



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I have a question. One of my does was bred a week ago. She stood for the buck, and the breeder witnessed them. Anyway, now a week later she has kind of a messy tail and a little discharge that's not really white and kind of gooey, but she doesn't act like she's in heat other than that. :? Should I assume this means she's in heat again? Or do they sometimes get this even if they're pregnant already? I guess maybe I'll just give her some time and keep an eye on her in 18-21 days. I don't know. Breeding these girls is kind of frustrating without a buck lol. :GAAH:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Could be clean out from settling. If you think she may be back in season I would go visit that buck.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Logan. She doesn't show any other signs of heat, so I'm hoping that's what it is.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb: Me too. Hope she settled for you.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I bred a doe in oct. she had discharge like that for 5 plus days, but she hasn't come back in heat and I'm pretty sure she is bred. I also bred to other does this year that did the samething, so I'm guessing its normal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Discharge is normal..... :wink:


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

My doe is doing the same thing. She does not seem interested in my buck, but she has white discharge and he followed her a bit today. One time, he was able to mount her today, but she did not seem too thrilled about it. She was in heat on the 13th, and he mounted her many times that day. I hope she settled!!!! :applaud:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

@Christine - I hope your girl settled!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Our doe also had lots of discharge after breeding. I hope your doe settled! ray:


----------

